# 2008 Trek Madone Parts



## TPH (Jun 18, 2007)

I basically purchased two new 2008 Trek Madone 5.2's this summer. The first one I crashed and the frame needed to be replaced. There were a few other items that needed to be done and simply opted to go for a full new bike (at a pretty good deal all things considered). SO now I have the old Madone in a box (all parts, no frame). I would like to sell most of this gear.

I have everything:

Ultegra SL component set (shifters are scratched up but work; rear dérailleur is a bit scratched but works. Brakes are in perfect shape.

Bontrager Race Lite wheelset (front wheel needs to be trued, rear whell is perfect)

Handlebar

Compact double crankset

Seat and seat post (shorter model)

Anyone have any interest in these parts?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

You might wanna post this in the classifieds.


----------



## TPH (Jun 18, 2007)

Just saw that. will do.


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

What width are the handlebars, and what length are the crankarms?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## TPH (Jun 18, 2007)

The handlebars are 42CM and the stem is 90MM with a 7degree rise. The retail price for these combined is $180 and they were unscathed in the crash. Reasonable offers are accepted.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

You'll never get what they are worth to replace.

That being said, keep them as spares. Or pick up a 2d frameset and build a 2d bike.


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

zac said:


> You'll never get what they are worth to replace.
> 
> That being said, keep them as spares. Or pick up a 2d frameset and build a 2d bike.


Agree with Zac. Buy a cheaper frame, and use as bad weather/trainer bike.


----------

